# Cleaning out old gear



## Puck it (Jul 22, 2013)

Head RS100 27.5. These have been tweeked for a wide foot and ankle. $35 or Best offer.

2005 Head iRaces 177cm with Tyrolia FF17's - $150 or BO Great shape, No repair to bases

Fischer Prophetes 180cm - $150 or BO Great shape, No repair to bases. Drilled once for 317BSL Marker Dukes. They have quiver killers installed in them.

Head Monster(Red and Black) 88's 175cm with white Mojo 15's - These are the last year of the Monster series before Head ruined them and switched to the Peak series. $175 or BO Fair Shape Couple core shots repair still a lot of life in the ski.
​


----------



## Puck it (Aug 6, 2013)

Bumping to support the habit.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 6, 2013)

Same boots for sale what US shoe size are you?
Do you have pictures?


----------



## Puck it (Aug 6, 2013)

9.5 US.  I can take some if you are interested.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 6, 2013)

Puck it said:


> 9.5 US.  I can take some if you are interested.



Yes that would be great.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Yes that would be great.


 Sent u a PM.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 7, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Sent u a PM.



Are those good for a men size 8- 8.5, ?


----------



## Puck it (Aug 7, 2013)

They are a size 9.5.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 7, 2013)

Puck it said:


> They are a size 9.5.



How to I grow my foot, I guess my foot is to small.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 7, 2013)

I have been "Scotty'ed".


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 7, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I have been "Scotty'ed".



Sorry I wish I had bigger feet.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 19, 2013)

Bumping again added another pair to the first post.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 19, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Bumping again added another pair to the first post.



Please tell more, my cousin just got back into skiing, he needs used stuff especially skis and boots but other stuff to. What do you got?


----------



## Puck it (Aug 19, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Please tell more, my cousin just got back into skiing, he needs used stuff especially skis and boots but other stuff to. What do you got?



What I have is above.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 20, 2013)

Puck it said:


> What I have is above.



I will talk to my cousin he needs skis.


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 20, 2013)

Wait...could you explain what you have again and whether it will fit me.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Wait...could you explain what you have again and whether it will fit me.


Yes


----------



## Puck it (Aug 26, 2013)

Bumping Prices lowered.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 26, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Bumping Prices lowered.



That is cheap.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> That is cheap.



Did you find the pics in my gallery?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 26, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Did you find the pics in my gallery?



Yes your link worked great.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 18, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Head RS100 27.5. These have been tweeked for a wide foot and ankle. $35 or Best offer.
> 
> 2005 Head iRaces 177cm with Tyrolia FF17's - $150 or BO Great shape, No repair to bases
> 
> ...



Boots are gone.  Bumping for skis


----------

